# Athena Triple Shifters - Convert to UltraShift



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello All, 

I'm working on a new build for my Dad. It is going to be Campagnolo Athena Triple 11s. We would like for it to be the Silver finish like this:

View attachment 280960


The problem is that Dad, being on Campy ErgoPower since, forever, will not be satisfied with the right lever being PowerShift (limit one upshift). I contacted a rep with North America Campy and he suggested purchasing the Record spare part EC-RE100, then putting the Athena Brake lever onto the body. It seemed reasonable to me; this would make the right lever UltraShift (multiple upshifts with one push). The part looks like this:

View attachment 280961


The astetic quibble I have is that the inset lever (on part pictured above) is black. *My question is this: *Can we take the right alloy inset lever and put it on the EC-RE100 body pictured above (along with the Athena main alloy brake lever)?

Thanks, 

Nate


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Firstly I'd say that I'm old too, that I'd prefer Ultrashift, but I bought Athena for one of my bikes and I'm pleasantly surprised. It's become my daily bike. It works fine. So to be frank - I don't think this is worth the trouble.

To answer your question, a qualified yes. It's not just the lever, it is the sub-assembly that is attached to the lever. And to change that requires a complete diss-assembly of the shifter.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Back when I was still on shimaNo in the mid 90's, I *****ed about STI levers only letting me upshift one gear at a time. I was used to a downtube shifter that I could shove over in a sprint, but then I got used to the STI levers and stopped thinking about it. I went campy in 99 and for a while I overshifted because I'd push the thumb paddle too hard, but I got used to it and stopped thinking about it. 

I've got an all alloy Athena group waiting on a steel GT that is being painted. My other bikes are Record and Chorus 11 so I'll have to get used to it.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

And since my thumbs are like lightning, I can hit the Athena thumb button twice so quickly that the 2 shifts are as fast as an Ultrashift. I contend that my thumb is quicker than the RD can move the chain across the cassette, so the name of the shifter is irrelevant.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. So BikerJ., you're saying it's possible to swap out both alloy levers, but it takes the skill of a watchmaker. Perfect. 

For now, we will just get the Athena levers and see if he can adapt to the PowerShift. I just want to give him options if he doesn't like it; making the conversion with that body and then having a mix of alloy outer lever and black inner might not be best. I'm considering getting the black alloy version to make it easier to match if we do convert. 

Decisions decisions. Campy always makes it exciting (and difficult). 

Nate


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Note to self: call campy and ask similar question in hopes that they pull their heads out of their proverbial asses and offer top shelf components in shiny alloy. The alloy is the only reason that I ended up doing a 10 speed build this year instead of an 11.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Go for it. There are plenty of changes I'd like to see; namely simplifying the lineups - why so many product lines?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

natedg200202 said:


> Go for it. There are plenty of changes I'd like to see; namely simplifying the lineups - why so many product lines?


Money.

Although I'm 100% Campy, I'm not uncritical. They are, and have been for a long time, a company that does a lot of "badge engineering" to boost profits. Compare current Chorus and Record shifters for instance.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

They have many parts that are only distinguishable by a few titanium bits and a handful of grams. Ever look at the grams / dollar of upgrading from record to SR for EPS? (I'm talking about shifter, derailleurs) Virtually the same in weight and performance, but not in price!

Back on topic, Dad decided to go with the faux carbon Athena shifters; he liked the look and that's enough for me. If we upgrade the right lever to UltraShift in the future the black inset lever will match.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

natedg200202 said:


> They have many parts that are only distinguishable by a few titanium bits and a handful of grams. Ever look at the grams / dollar of upgrading from record to SR for EPS? (I'm talking about shifter, derailleurs) Virtually the same in weight and performance, but not in price!
> 
> Back on topic, Dad decided to go with the faux carbon Athena shifters; he liked the look and that's enough for me. If we upgrade the right lever to UltraShift in the future the black inset lever will match.


Sounds good, make sure to post some pictures.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

So how much would making that modification cost?


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

BlueMasi, if your talking about the right lever converted to UltraShift, the part seems to be around $120:

http://www.bikepedia.com/PA/Item.aspx?itemid=414132#.UZJO7bWsh8E

The rep mentioned you would also need new hoods as the powershift version that comes with Athena has a shortened slot for the thumb button - not enough travel for UltraShift; tack on another $30 for those.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

If your dad is happy with the carbon, try Chorus. From what I can gather the ratchet on the left lever has enough travel to do triple. A lot cheaper than buying an extra lever body.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

I could never get any actual feedback from either users or the rep that the chorus left would work with the 2013 Athena triple FD. For this reason I didn't want to risk it. Everyone says it 'should' work but no one will say it will work.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

bikerjulio said:


> Money.
> 
> Although I'm 100% Campy, I'm not uncritical. They are, and have been for a long time, a company that does a lot of "badge engineering" to *boost profits*. Compare current Chorus and Record shifters for instance.


Seeing as how they are less than 10% of the yearly turnover of Shimano, I don't have a problem with that...


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

flatlander_48 said:


> Seeing as how they are less than 10% of the yearly turnover of Shimano, I don't have a problem with that...


Perhaps that is how they got into this position in the first place...


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

No, Shimano chose to go high volume and Campagnolo wanted to stay with the high end Pro part of the market. Two very different philospohies and, in turn, what each thought their company should be. It was a conscious decision for both.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

In the end Campy 'deciding' to give up high volume also surrendered the pro/high end market.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

No, I don't think they did. A long time ago (back when Tullio was still alive, I would guess) they realized that if they wanted to grow like Shimano, they would have to do significant manufacturing in Asia, as Shimano did. The preference was to keep their technology close to home and stay with the professional and high end markets. I would think they felt they would lose too much control over what they put their name on. It's just a different business model. And I don't think they have given up anything. If you're judging by the number of pro teams they are involved with, it's probably commensurate with the relative sizes of the company.

I believe Shimano still fears Campagnolo. I say this because it seems to me that Shimano rushed the first Di2 Dura Ace to market too soon in order to beat Campagnolo to market. I believe that's the reason why when Ultegra Di2 finally came to market, it was so much better. They could have waited until the design changes appeared in the Ultegra systems, but they didn't.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

natedg200202 said:


> In the end Campy 'deciding' to give up high volume also surrendered the pro/high end market.


Seriously?? While we sell a lot of Shimano & SRAM on entry level builds, Record & Chorus outsell Dura-Ace & Ultegra comfortably. As for wheels, Campagnolo wipe the floor with Shimano there too. This is not opinion but what I see day in day out. 

Campagnolo may be a fraction of the size of Shimano but that is no indicator of how successful they are. Profitability is the true indicator.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

ultimobici said:


> Seriously?? While we sell a lot of Shimano & SRAM on entry level builds, Record & Chorus outsell Dura-Ace & Ultegra comfortably. As for wheels, Campagnolo wipe the floor with Shimano there too. This is not opinion but what I see day in day out.
> 
> Campagnolo may be a fraction of the size of Shimano but that is no indicator of how successful they are. Profitability is the true indicator.


It's good to hear that Campy is so healthy in your store... but my joy is cut short when I stop to think about how few stores even carry Campy parts. It seems like 1/10 or so? Not trying to contradict you or anything but perhaps you see the high number of Campy sales simply because you are selling Campy. All those Dura-Ace and Ultegra bits and pieces are being sold elsewhere where the selection isn't so great.


----------



## laager (Sep 14, 2011)

.....


----------

